# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  طریقه ی پرینت گرفتن از کنترل دیتا گرید ویو به کمک کومپوننت DevExpress در سی شارپ؟

## totia_yalda

سلام....
در مورد پرینت گرفتن ازاطلاعات دیتاگرید ویو در C#‎ منمیخوام از کامپوننت*DevExpress* استفادهکنم؟
سراغ راه هایی مثل کریستال ریپورت و print document و ... هم رفتم ، فعلا تو این زمینه می خوامراهنماییم کنید؟
اینکد رو واسش نوشتم :

try
{
Cursor.Current = Cursors.WaitCursor;
if (DevExpress.XtraPrinting.PrintHelper.IsPrintingAvailable)
DevExpress.XtraPrinting.PrintHelper.ShowPreview(dataGridView1);
else
MessageBox.Show("XtraPrinting Library is not found...", "Information", MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Information);
}
finally
{
Cursor.Current = Cursors.Default;
}
ولی این Error ها رو میده اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم این کدیه که واسه پرینت نوشتم رو نیماجان به من پیشنهادکردندمشکلش کجاست؟


Error1: The best overloaded method match for 'DevExpress.XtraPrinting.PrintHelper.ShowPreview(D evExpress.XtraPrinting.IPrintable)' has some invalid arguments 


Error2: Argument '1': cannot convert from 'System.Windows.Forms.DataGridView' to 'DevExpress.XtraPrinting.IPrintable'

----------


## babak.h

من با این کامپوننت کار نکردم ولی ارور های فوق به این معنیه  که :

متد ()DevExpress.XtraPrinting.PrintHelper.ShowPreview ، آرگومانی از نوع DevExpress.XtraPrinting.IPrintable می گیره ولی شما سعی دارید آرگومانی از نوع dataGridViw بهش پاس کنید. و برنامه هم نمی تونه بصورت ضمنی این دو نوع رو بهم تبدیل کنه.

موفق باشید

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

سلام دوست عزیز
یه فایل سورس سی شارپ تو سایت زیر گذاشتم که میتونه دیتاگرید ویو رو با دو متد ساده چاپ کنه یا پیش نمایش چاپ رو قبلش نشون بده .
فایل راهنمای استفاده هم داره.
امیدوارم به دردت بخوره.
موفق باشی.
www.ptasystem.com
تو قسمت برنامه نویسی-برنامه های نمونه

----------


## mohsen_metn

> سلام دوست عزیز
> یه فایل سورس سی شارپ تو سایت زیر گذاشتم که میتونه دیتاگرید ویو رو با دو متد ساده چاپ کنه یا پیش نمایش چاپ رو قبلش نشون بده .
> فایل راهنمای استفاده هم داره.
> امیدوارم به دردت بخوره.
> موفق باشی.
> www.ptasystem.com
> تو قسمت برنامه نویسی-برنامه های نمونه


 سلام
نحوه استفاده اش رو می گی.مثلا من یه دیتا گرید دارم و می خوام چاپش کنم

----------


## freehorn3000

سلام 
می تونید از این استفاده کنید خیلی راحته 

http://www.mspsoft.com/1391/01/23/%D...7%D8%B1%D9%BE/

----------


## freehorn3000

من می خواهم اطلاعات گرید ویو را در  کریستال لود بشه اگه می شه من را راهنمایی کنید

----------

